# Who?



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

*Picture Thread*

Post up photos from the past









Anyone know the archer?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Looks like Frank Pearson and George Chapman.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

It is Frank Pearson. I did not know who the other gentleman was.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

FS560 said:


> Looks like Frank Pearson and George Chapman.


That would be correct.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe that it was taken when PSE was still at Mohamoed,IL. before they moved to AZ. & Yes Frank Pearson & George Chapman.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I spent the weekend with Frank Pearson shooting the Senior Olympic Nationals in the Twin City's. We had a blast as it has been 40 years since the last time I shot with him.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Are George and Patti still alive and kicking?


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

George passed away awhile ago,


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

The lady siting on the right looks like Michelle Ragsdale


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

It is Michelle, although this picture may sufficiently old that she may still be Michelle Sanderson, but I think she lost the weight after becoming Michelle Ragsdale.

I tried looking for anyone else in the picture but lost resolution after zooming in.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I attended the PSE shooting school in the early 90s and had the pleasure of having George Chapman as my instructor. I also get to shoot with Frank Pearson as I live in AZ and we are similar in age. He is still a great guy and a blast to shoot with.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

It could be my imagination, but the man standing behind Frank's left shoulder looks like Jack Cramer. The man in the cowboy hat looks like Gene Lucke. The girl behind Michelle looks like Bitner and the tall guy next to the short girl in black, looks a little like Eric Hall.


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey! I think that's me sitting on the floor by Michelle.... Cool!


----------

